# Thinking ahead--what kindle cover do you love and why?



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm thinking ahead to (grown) daughter's birthday and/or Christmas and wondering if I should give her a kindle cover, and, if so, what kind? (I'd be giving her the kindle, too!). What do you love about the one you have? Thanks!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I am giving a friend an Oberon for Christmas because she likes dragonflys and not something she would buy for herself.

I think the Amazon covers are beautiful colors.  If she would use a light having the light built in is convenient.    But even the updated unlighted case is a nice looking cover.

If you want something really different, you could check the covers by Joe V Leather and see if any of those would be perfect for your daughter.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks! I will check it out!


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Ah, thanks, I will have to try to figure out how she'd use it most. I guess she could always get herself the silicone if I got a leather one or vice versa.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Ann, it's such a hard decision to purchase a cover, especially for someone else, because it seems we all are comfortable with something different.  I own 6 Kindle covers, I love covers, and if I had the disposable money, I'd probably have more   Here's what I have:
My number 1 favorite cover is the Noreve.  I have 2 of these, well, because I have 2 Kindles.  I love the Noreve for it's simplicity.  It holds the Kindle with a rail system, so there are no corner elastics or anything that obstruct the view of the front of your Kindle.  The leather on the Noreve is very smooth and soft, just feels luxurious.  The cover folds back for reading, and is totally flush when folded back, which is something I particularly like.

I have an Oberon cover too, but I'm in the minority, because the Oberons are not my favorite.  They are made from beautiful leather, and all of them have a design on them, which is beautiful too.  But the Oberon cover feels heavy to me and although it does fold back for reading, it doesn't fold back just totally flat, and I prefer a cover that folds back flat.

I also have an M-Edge My-Edge cover, this is the cover they make where you can design your own.  I really enjoyed designing what I wanted on it, and this is a very lightweight cover.  It's a canvas outside.  The only thing I don't like about this cover is that it has no closure system.  I like to have a snap or something that holds the cover together when it's folded back.  I bought a little's girls very narrow headband and made one for myself.  This cover has a little "pocket" for the m-Edge light to slide into and that's really neat.

I have an Amazon lighted cover and this is probably my 2nd favorite after the Noreve.  The lighted covers are pretty simple in design too, I added some little charms to mine to fancy it up a little.  The built in light is super neat, but it does add some weight to the cover.  Overall though it's probably not any heavier than the other covers with a light attached.  This cover has no pockets or anything on the inside and I prefer to have little pockets there to keep notes about book series and stuff like that.  I also like how this attaches with the hinge system so there are no corners on it, it looks like the Kindle is just floating there.

In addition to these, I have a couple of little cheap covers I bought off Ebay, mostly because I liked the colors!  These are super light weight covers and I enjoy using them sometimes even though they are not real leather.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the good ideas, Patricia! I had no idea there were so many different types.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Anne. After researching a bit, I went with a flip-top style cover rather than a book-style cover. I'm happy with my decision. It seems to offer more choices for holding and reading....it has 2 different easel levels to set it for reading with no hands (not all flip-tops offer this) and has an elastic hand strap on the back to assist with holding also. It's also very lightwt...being padded nylon and leather with a soft chamois-like interior.

Kindle protection is important, and the silicone corner bumper/holders are secure & provide drop protection and yet it's easy to get the K in and out (ah likes ma K nekked once in a while  ).

I wasnt looking for fancy, just functional (and reasonably priced) and comfortable. 

I went with the cyber-acoustics flip-top...they dont have as many designs, but they do have the new flip-top Maroo line too.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

If you decide to go with the Amazon cover it would be easy for her to return if she didn't like it or wanted a different color although I expect you know her favorite color.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

maries said:


> If you decide to go with the Amazon cover it would be easy for her to return if she didn't like it or wanted a different color although I expect you know her favorite color.


I've heard good things about the Amazon cover (my wife use to have one, she liked it but just got rid of covers all together).


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! I'm going to have fun researching all these covers. Good thing I have a good lead time.


----------



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.javoedge.com/store/e-reader/amazon/e-reader-amazon-kindle--3/page-all

This is the only brand of case I actually own, and I love it!

I have a flip case and it's super convenient, and there are a lot of different patterns to choose from. They also have a thread you can look at.

Whether your daughter is sporty or preppy there's a JavoEdge for her


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks! Choices, choices!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I bought a javo-edge flip case for my K2 from a board member, and I didn't care for the flip style.  It still disappears in your hand when you're reading, but closing a "book" from top to bottom felt really awkward to me.

For my K3, I bought the M-edge Go in croc-embossed "azure" (teal). It's much prettier than the images on the website, and the inside is a soft gray suede.  GORGEOUS.  The only thing is that it's a little stiff to bend back the cover but I'm sure over time it will be easier.  I originally had an m-edge of another type for my K2, and it was much easier to bend back the cover.


----------



## Nibiru2012 (Jul 4, 2011)

I purchased a very nice genuine leather cover from eBay for $12.95 w/free shipping and it's a great cover!

The Kindle 3 slips in from the top and is very securely held in place by the surround leather. There are other colors available too, such as: black, blue, red, green and purple.










Technical Specs:
Material: Genuine Leather
Perfect for taking kindle whereever you go, Weight only 5.3 oz
Auto-securing strong magnetic flap for ease of use and security
Compatible with Amazon Kindle latest 3rd generation (6'' inch screen)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I won an Oberon case, and gave it to my son for his K3. On my K2 I have an easel style cover from M-Edge. LOVE IT as I can read and do other things at the same time, like cook dinner, quilt, write reviews, etc. DS actually sold his Oberon cover and got an M-Edge one because he felt (and I agreed) that the M-edge provided better protection in his backpack as he is a college student bicycling from his apt to classes every day... The Oberon was lovely and he loved it, but broke 2 screens last year in his backpack. He switched to the M-Edge and has never had that problem again.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks all! This is all great information!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

You may know this already, but just want to pass it along, just in case....

The covers that have the "hooks" that go into the side of the Kindle cause it to work in bizarre ways - "shorts" it out.

Bought 4 for family at Christmas and had to send all 4 back  - after it took awhile to realize why our Kindles weren't working properly.  Have simple leather covers now (don't know their official name) and they work fine.


----------



## craigst21 (Aug 10, 2011)

Why you cares for me it will be the...


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

I recommend giving her one of the inexpensive (yet totally adequate) cases listed above, ie $12.95, along with her Kindle AND an Amazon Gift Card for her to use on a cover of her choice. It really is a personal thing. I happen to be very partial to flip style, but  I also wanted the "built in" light, so I went with the M-Edge Platform. The inexpensive case you include with the Kindle would provide some protection while she shops around. Actually, my mom has the 12.95 case and loves it! I f your daughter is satisfied with that, she can use the gift card to stock up on books!!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Doctor Barbara said:


> You may know this already, but just want to pass it along, just in case....
> 
> The covers that have the "hooks" that go into the side of the Kindle cause it to work in bizarre ways - "shorts" it out.
> 
> Bought 4 for family at Christmas and had to send all 4 back - after it took awhile to realize why our Kindles weren't working properly. Have simple leather covers now (don't know their official name) and they work fine.


They have released an updated vrsion of the Amazon unlighted cover with the hinges. I had problems with the original. I HAVE NOT had any issues with the updated version and have been using it for 2 months.


----------



## marimorimo (Aug 8, 2011)

Nibiru2012 said:


> I purchased a very nice genuine leather cover from eBay for $12.95 w/free shipping and it's a great cover!
> 
> The Kindle 3 slips in from the top and is very securely held in place by the surround leather. There are other colors available too, such as: black, blue, red, green and purple.
> 
> ...


That's the exact same cover as mine, only the magnetic hinge is on the other side  And I'm pretty sure mine isn't genuine leather. It says *Bluecosto* in front.

I actually hate it, but I have to admit the snug fit and 'leather' covering the Kindle all around gives it a lot of protection.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

So many choices! The gift card idea sounds like a good one, along with a list of the links and ideas for covers everyone here has given!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I gave my grown daughter for christmas -Kindle -purple paisley oberon and a skin for decal girl-I put everthing inside a perfume gift set box that i emptied and she was so surprised!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

forgot to mention my oberon folds flat back -also i had the new lighted case and had to send it back it made my kindle flash and the recharge lights blew out so i had to replace the kindle also -would never get a hinged case again


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

yes, I love putting gifts in other boxes, too, so that the recipient will be really surprised.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm giving a couple of Kindles this year for Christmas gifts - and an Oberon case to go with each one.  They are just the perfect finishing touch!  Picking a cover is like picking a purse or wallet for someone though.... such an individual decision.  The Oberons seem to hold their value and their condition very well though if she wanted to re-sell it.  Of course, Oberon offers gift certificates so they could pick the design of their choice.  That is the hardest thing - so many beautiful designs.


----------



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

Holly said:


> I'm giving a couple of Kindles this year for Christmas gifts - and an Oberon case to go with each one. They are just the perfect finishing touch! Picking a cover is like picking a purse or wallet for someone though.... such an individual decision. The Oberons seem to hold their value and their condition very well though if she wanted to re-sell it. Of course, Oberon offers gift certificates so they could pick the design of their choice. That is the hardest thing - so many beautiful designs.


I think an Oberon Gift Certificate would be perfect in this case! If there was voting I would vote for this one! 
It could come with another small Oberon product to give a little sample.


----------



## mikesgold123 (Nov 9, 2010)

I think that would be cool to get her


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome case!


----------

